# Protek in Bathgate.



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Just thought I would give every a quick heads up on Protek in Bathgate.

I dropped my newly aquired C55 AMG in as it needed a split under the drivers fog sorted and the bumper was all a bit tired from severe stone chipping.

All I can say is the job is outstanding! 100% faultless. Just makes the rest of the car look in dire need of a full polish, which it will get in due course!

I was very aprehensive about getting the work done as I have seen my fair share of pretty sub standard work from various body shops in the past. I would not hesitate in booking the car in there if I am ever unfortunate enough to need any bodywork in the future.

So hopefully this may help anyone around the central Scotland area thats thinking of some similar work but are just worried about a shoddy job!:thumb:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Always good to get a recommendation on a body shop, or on anything else for that matter...

Thanks.

OP


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

terrymcg said:


> Just thought I would give every a quick heads up on Protek in Bathgate.
> 
> I dropped my newly aquired C55 AMG in as it needed a split under the drivers fog sorted and the bumper was all a bit tired from severe stone chipping.
> 
> ...


Are you joking?? i wouldn't touch them if it was the last place on earth!!!

Come on Gally take the bait....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks very much for that Terry. Very kind of you to put up a thread. 

Like I said when you picked it up it's hard to convince people to trust you with their pride and joy especially with some of the substandard work that is about just now, usually down to costs, things getting tighter, quality suffers in some cases. 

Thanks for giving me and us the chance to do the Mercedes, and trusting us with it. It's a stunning piece of machinery mate!

Grizzle is a first class customer.... No hassle at all iirc!


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

bump! Do you remove creases from doors?  if so can send a pic if you like


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

gally said:


> Thanks very much for that Terry. Very kind of you to put up a thread.
> 
> Like I said when you picked it up it's hard to convince people to trust you with their pride and joy especially with some of the substandard work that is about just now, usually down to costs, things getting tighter, quality suffers in some cases.
> 
> ...


No problem - the work is worthy of it!

Money well spent and hopefully will give others confidence to drop some work by..........

Just need to get some time to polish the whole thing now.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

GrahamKendall said:


> bump! Do you remove creases from doors?  if so can send a pic if you like


Of course mate. I replied to your pm aswell.

Terry if you need a hand with the big bus i'd be happy to help (wingman) 

Also any products you fancy trying give me a shout and i'll pop them along to you.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

GrahamKendall said:


> bump! Do you remove creases from doors?  if so can send a pic if you like


Sadly no but the crease from your kegs and shirts he's fantastc at lol

:thumb:

See ya Thursday Gally my little lover :argie:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

My ironing is second to none i'll have you know!

See you on Thursday mate.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Finally managed to get the grill in to get painted should get it back tonight.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

This place sounds promising. My car needs a fair bit of work especially the rear arches are rusting quite badly and my sills ain't in the best nick.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Rav, I take it you never managed to find a decent place in Kirkcaldy?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Not really no, lol. I don't mind travelling a little to find the right place. I was recommended a place ages ago in Leven I think it was and they did a crap job but I spotted it quite late and couldn't take the car back. To be honest, I don't really know how to identify a good finish lol. I don't really know what to look out for. I just want the car in good nick again as the bodywork is really starting to let it down and want to get it sorted before winter kicks in and does more damage!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

If you Pm me some pictures mate i'd be happy to estimate it over the comp. Saves a long trip for a price that you maybe weren't expecting?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Cheers mate. I'll get some pics on fri then when I'm off work and send them to you. I'll probably book it in ASAP then.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No problem mate. The PM comes straight to my phone so i'll try to get back to you within the hour at most.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I've sent you a pm Gally. Can you please confirm that you have received it as I didn't get a confirmation of it being sent. Thanks. Rav


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Got it mate. I'll give it a read through in 5. Cheers.


----------

